# Fog Machine Trouble Shooting - "Spitting"



## trexmgd

Short Version: New 1200w continuous fogger barely smokes, then dumps some nice heavy fog, then back to <400w quality fog. Pump makes laboring sounds, changes pitch, and I've noticed a mist sprays out from the wet ground and drops of fog juice on the nozzle.
-----------

I just got a Lite F/X 1200w continous fogger model number 17711 that's giving me some issues.

The initial use was troublesome because I could hear the pump running (laboring and changing pitch) and nothing happened. I pulsed it a few times and it starting working, but the output was less than my 400w Gemmy. Then I locked it into continuous mode and every once in a while it puts out some kick-ass fog, but then drops back off to a measly little smoke sputter. I noticed that the ground in front of the fogger was all wet, a "spray-mist" comes out periodically, and also saw that drops were forming at the nozzle.

I tried pressuring the fluid resevoir by blowing into it, as I read in another post about air bubbles. I actually blew fog out of the nozzle, so I'm assuming bubbles can be eliminated. I have also allowed the machine to heat up for 30 minutes and gone back, but to no avail.

*Any ideas?*

While the unit is new in the box, it came from a warehouse sale and it's manufacture date is 2003. Here is a pic of the fogger :


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

how do ya clean one?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

or plugged


----------



## turtle2778

Jeff i need help cleaning mine still. Im gunna try and remember to call you this week. At least i will if i can stay away from the booze long enough to dial ur number


----------



## Moon Dog

Here's how to clean a fog machine...

Cleaning


----------



## trexmgd

Frustrated, I took the cover off and here's what I found: The pump is connected to the heating element via an opaque vinyl tubing. I watched the action and the initial delay in any fog is in the delivery of the fog juice. Its as if it takes a few seconds for the pump to prime.
Also, I can see black specs in the tubing, so something is in the lines (I hope it's not the innards of the pump!). I may try to back-flush the system by forcing water through the outlet nozzle. 

Good idea or bad?

I'm scared to run vinigar/H2O through it with all the trouble that people have had after doing so. Then again, what have I got to lose?

Another thing, the brass nozzle has some of the same tubing connected to it to get it through the case. I can't image this is a good thing, but that's the way it came and without it, the nozzle wouldn't penetrate the case.


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't back flush it... H2O/water isn't a bad thing unless you leave it in there.

Need to run fog juice through it as soon as possible after cleaning.

Black specs could be a bad thing... might be the seals deteriorating.


----------



## trexmgd

My thoughts in back flushing it are to remove any debris that are stuck in the tubing or in the lines of the heat exchanger. Water alone wouldn't do anything, would it?


----------



## Otaku

Related to low output, I fired up my two machines today - a Lite F/X 1741 and a Chauvet F1250. Both are putting out less fog than last year. I plan to follow the Chauvet cleaning instructions (20% vinegar, 80% distilled water) and see if this improves the output. I don't have any info on cleaning a 1741, though. I may try a 100% water flush and see what happens. I'll post results here in a couple of days.

Here's the Chauvet cleaning info:
http://www.chauvetlighting.com/system/pdfs/f1250.pdf


----------



## Moon Dog

It would be better to disassemble the pump and see where the debris is coming from.


----------



## trexmgd

Already having the case open, I pulled the tubing off the barb on the heating element. I then inserted a Q-tip into the tubing and pulled out some of the black debris. Its a soft, pliable substance; not as sticky as tar, but thinner than clay.
Anyway, the barb fitting on the heat exchanger is full of it too. I'm not sure how I'm going to get it all out of there.

Could this stuff be "old fluid"? Does the glycerol used set up like this? Even though the unit is new, perhaps it was tested during a QC check? Perhaps it's seal, impeller, or diaphram of the pump? (hope not!)


----------



## Moon Dog

I've never tried a back flushing on a fogger before... I used to repair foggers as I work for a place where
I was a bench tech for DJ & band equipment.

We would clean out foggers using compressed air.

You do have a problem there with the black stuff getting in the heat exchanger.

Are you able to get the nozzle end off of the heat exchanger?

Is this the first time that you used the fogger?


----------



## trexmgd

Moon Dog said:


> I've never tried a back flushing on a fogger before... I used to repair foggers as I work for a place where
> I was a bench tech for DJ & band equipment.
> 
> We would clean out foggers using compressed air.
> Great idea and I have an air compressor
> You do have a problem there with the black stuff getting in the heat exchanger.
> I'm not sure how far in the black gunk got - the intake side nozzle is very small and completely plugged
> Are you able to get the nozzle end off of the heat exchanger?
> Yes, the exit nozzle is larger and perfectly clear. I can't see very far into the heat exchanger because it bends right away
> Is this the first time that you used the fogger?
> YES - First time, new in a box


Thanks for taking the time to help out - I couldn't even sleep last night thinking about it!

Should I blast some air through the heat exhanger and run some vinegar/water through the pump?

I'll grab a couple photos so everyone can see what I've got on my hands.


----------



## Moon Dog

Be very careful with the air... start with low pressure and work your way up...

Don't want to blow anything apart from too much pressure.

If it's new, can you get a replacement?


----------



## trexmgd

Here are a few pics...
  
Pic 1 - Shot of the insides
Pic 2 - Close up of nozzles and some black stuff I cleared out of the tubing
Pic 3 - Side shot showing the pump and tubing route


----------



## trexmgd

Well I discovered what my problem was. It was the inlet nozzle to the heat exchanger (the one on the left in the above pics). This nozzle isn't a simple barb with a hole it in. It has a tiny ball with a hole in it(I couldn't pass a safety pin through it) for the inlet. I'm not sure if its an actual ball or not, but it didn't move (I thought perhaps it was a check valve). Anyway, I cleaned it using electrical contact cleaner spray, flushed the pump, cleaned the tubing with Q-tips and I'm up and running.

Still not perfect, stll have some spitting, but it is still producing fog. I think the inlet nozzle acts like an atomizer, misting the spray into the heat exchanger and mine just may be screwed up. If someone has a broken F/X fogger and wouldn't mind sending me the little inlet nozzle, I'd appreciate it (and pay for the inconvenience).


----------



## charlie

My Fog Hog started doing the same thing after about 10 years of faithful service. I took the whole thing apart, including the pump. I lubricated the pump's piston with Vaseline and it solved the problem. 

charlie


----------



## Moon Dog

Great quality control huh trexmgd?  

Glad you got it working at least... give charlie's idea a try, 
we've done that in the past as well...


----------



## KevinScottPike

*Lite F/X 1741 Help*

As mentioned above, I have a Lite F/X 1741. I used it last year just fine, only thing I did with it was to drain the extra juice back into the bottle. The machine is 3 or 4 years old now, but when I plug it in, along with the timer remote, the "heating" light comes on, the unit casing does not even warm up and I have no pump humming sounds. Is this thing completly toast or is there still hope for it???


----------



## boscokid775

Have you checked the fuse Kevin? I know it sounds too simple, but sometimes....its just that easy.


----------

